# Mazda 6 2.2 sport remap?? anywhere.



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a 2010 Mazda 6 sport fitted with the 2.2 180bhp(not the previous 185bhp version) 

I am thinking about getting it remapped to give me a bit more grunt and perhaps a bit better fuel economy.

The problem Im having is that I cannot find anyone who can do it.

Ive found loads of boxes for it which is a last resort but ideally I would prefer to remap it.

Do any of you know anywhere reputable that can map Mazdas?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

renton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 2010 Mazda 6 sport fitted with the 2.2 180bhp(not the previous 185bhp version)
> 
> ...


Try these Steve, recommended and close to you and me..

http://www.motorworxmarlow.co.uk/jap.html

Kev


----------



## Banksy40 (Sep 5, 2012)

Need to watch the Mazdas and remaps.

The dealers tend to make sure latest engine map is on as part of the service and wipe what ever is on. Not sure but it could be part of resetting the system so it has to relearn the new oil after every service.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

do you think I will be better off sticking a tuning box on it instead then ?


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Do any of you have a mazda 3 or 6 with the 2.2 lump and currently run a tuning box?

Im interested on what you think about it?

cheers

Steve


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Banksy40 said:


> Need to watch the Mazdas and remaps.
> 
> The dealers tend to make sure latest engine map is on as part of the service and wipe what ever is on. Not sure but it could be part of resetting the system so it has to relearn the new oil after every service.


So you simply explain you have had a remap and do not want the software updates on the ECU.


----------

